# FS: Ltd edition Space Marine Sergeants



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

GD 2005 Marine Sergeant: painted but easily stripped.

Mail order only marine sergeant: painted but easily stripped.

These are both metal so a peice of cake to strip.

£20 each. 

PM me if you're interested


----------

